

Sample Job Descriptions - gerasini
http://resources.workable.com/recruiting/sample-job-descriptions

======
ArekDymalski
Although I appreciate your effort, willingness to share&help,as well as clever
marketing, I consider publishing such boilerplates rather bad idea. It can
hurt all parties involved: employers,candidates and your business. Why? For
companies, taking such a shortcut (let's be honest-many people will use them
with just cosmetic changes) is not only damage for their image and failure to
differentiate and attract talent. It's also shifting focus from precisely
defined competencies which are specific for the company to generic metrics
which lead to wrong hiring decisions. For candidates indistinguishable job
offers result in wrong career choices and wasted time/opportunities. For you
it means more inadequate applications to process and as consequence bigger
challenge whike convincing the customers to the value that you deliver. Hope
you'll take it as an inspiration not a rant :)

~~~
moraitakis
What seems to you like a marketing effort started from a real customer need,
believe it or not.

Would I use a boilerplate? No. Do I think boilerplates are useful as a start
for many people? Absolutely. I wish I could show you some of the job
descriptions that companies put up using our software. They are hideous,
wrong, uninformative, clearly showing you that people have no idea how to
write a good job description.

We started off by creating some simple templates, as a guidance, so we help
our customers make something nicer. We ended up building a small library and
thus we decided to share them. (I guess that counts as marketing, but at least
you get something useful)

Back to the original question.. are boileplates a bad thing? My answer is "it
depends on what you would do without them". If you can write a half-decent
description of the person you need, in your own words, then by all means don't
use boilerplates.

If you're a very small company, hiring for the first time maybe and you need
to start off by customising something, get some inspiration.. boilerplates are
useful.

We make software for the small and medium company. We feel that software is
not just the buttons. It's also the method. It's every kickstart you can give
your customer to do his job a bit better. (for some, our guides on how to hire
is the best form of help, others want to get the canned thing and make a few
changes..)

------
kawsper
They could at least have included 20 sample job applications.

